# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] bullet points in one cell?

## Bob H

I would like to be able to place numerous bullet points with text next to
each of them, like an outline, in one cell.

----------


## Dave F

Type a bullet and your text and then ALT +Enter to force a carriage return in
the cell.

"Bob H" wrote:

> I would like to be able to place numerous bullet points with text next to
> each of them, like an outline, in one cell.

----------


## Gord Dibben

Bob

Bullets can be inserted by using ALT + 0149 from the NumPad

To get more than one line in a cell type your bullet then your text then hit

ALT + ENTER for a line feed.

ALT + 0149, more text etc.

Once you experiment you will get the idea.

You can make a bulleted/numbered list in a cell.


Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP

On Thu, 17 Aug 2006 14:27:02 -0700, Bob H <Bob H@discussions.microsoft.com>
wrote:

>I would like to be able to place numerous bullet points with text next to
>each of them, like an outline, in one cell.

Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP

----------


## Ankit_Kumar

Hello,

This is really good trick about to insert the bullet points in Excel by using the shortcut key. Thanks Excel forum I have learnt alot at this forum.

Thanks
Ankit

----------

